# Config d'un routeur en antenne relai wifi



## skipy (13 Mars 2006)

Bonjour ! 

J'aimerais utiliser un routeur linksys wrt54g pour faire une antenne relai entre mon modem wifi et mon ordi (qui est trop éloigné pour recevoir le signal...:s). 

Quels sont les changements à faire dans les configurations du modem et les config du routeur ? 
Merci bcp ! 

PS : si les explication pouvaient etre assez "pratique" ca serai cool pcq je suis pas un pro... merci ! 

Configuration: 
iBook G4 carte airport
modem alicebox wifi
routeur linksys wrt54g


----------



## fpoil (13 Mars 2006)

toujours le même mot incompréhensible pour le profane : WDS (Wireless distribution system : techno qui permet des routeurs, point d'accès etc de communiquer entre eux en wfi)

le pb, c'est que alice est chiche en information sur sa box et je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos sur la compatibilité wds de l'alicebox (à creuser...)

pour le wrt54g, il peut l'être mais pas avec le firmware d'origine à ce que je me rappelle (fait une recherche dans les forums...)


----------



## skipy (13 Mars 2006)

wouhhhaaa !!!
Je m'attendais à une réponse quelque peu technique, mais là j'ai rien compris !!
Merci quand même pour la réponse, jev essayer de chercher en partant des mot que je comprend pa...
si vous avez d'autres conseils... les plus compréhensibles sont les bienvenus !!
Merci !


----------



## fpoil (13 Mars 2006)

on essayer de faire plus simple : pour que ton alicebox communique en wifi avec ton routeur linksys (afin que celui-ci étende la portée wifi de ta box), il faut que les 2 appareils soient compatibles wds,

1) le propramme interne du linksys (son "firmware") installé par défaut ne permet pas au linksys d'étendre un réseau wifi mais il existe des mises à jour de ce programme interne (ne provenant pas de linksys) qui rende cela possible

2) pour l'alicebox, la documentation trouvée sur le site d'alice ne dit rien (mais elle n'est pas non plus très épaisse) donc impossible de savoir si c'est possible

ps : en fait j'ai trouvé, tu peux activer le wds sur l'alice box : page de l'interface de l'alicebox où l'on configure le wds
tu cliques sur "réseau sans fil" et puis sur "Wireless bridge"

il ne reste plus qu'à accéder à ton alicebox par son interface internet et à retrouver ce menu et à flasher ton linksys

bon courage


----------

